Ask HN: What is with the black border on top of HackerNews webpage? - harshulpandav
======
kup0
I wish at the very least the bar was made clickable or hover-able for more
information. It's usually when someone prominent in tech/etc passes away, this
time likely being Paul Allen
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18224227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18224227))

------
arayh
It appears when someone notable has passed away. In this case, Paul Allen.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18224227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18224227)

